# Camp ground, freak show, road side attraction, petting zoo, off grid artist haven



## Land pirate (Jun 6, 2014)

Once again I am finding myself lost in a haze of broken bones, bills, domestic responsibilities, substance abuse clinics and indecision.. I was just hit by a car on my motorcycle a few weeks ago... My world is really spinning, my wife and




I bought a large house in Lansing Michigan.. We bought this house in the hope of finding inspired people who want to work together and build awesome art.. Over the last 2 years that we have lived here its been hell except for the few times we were lucky enough to have ran into some kids and brought them home. Its hard to fight against these fucking drones... Just because life happens and you are forced to stop traveling that you all the sudden fit.. Or that you understand the dribble that these suits spew out of there mouth... After being in one place for going on 3 years I feel more alienated then ever before... I long to be a minimalist. I long for a simple loving inspired productive prosperous meaningful passionate attitude I guess would be the word I am looking for... Just being at peace and having a clear direction... I have really wasted the last couple of years on drugs.. I'm really over all of that.. I have a 18 month old daughter. I have a beautiful accepting wife... Its time to grow up.. Its time to be prosperous and succeed.. Not because I want a lot of money and fame. But because I found what I want to put my energy and life into... With all that being said lol.. I am looking for hard working winners lovers of life who enjoy giving of themselves and want to be a part of something big.. I would like to start a Dirty kid camp ground , roadside attraction freak show off grid extravaganza.... To go way out into the middle of no where and come up on as much property as we can. And have the property back up to BLM land. Have a place where we can show off. Live around a bunch of chill people who think like I do that can inspire me to do awesome shit... That we can pool our resources and knowledge and do great things and be prosperous because we deserve to have nice things just like everyone else... The opportunities are endless.. Have a couple music festivals a year... I just think it would be sick to build our own spange land... If we got a lot of trash out there and built art out of it... The yuppies would eat it up have a petting zoo... I dont know but yea what do you guys think??? I hope that Im not just dreaming. That theres a bunch of down ass hustling hard working dirty folk that we can make sweet art to sell in our communal workshops.. To put together some sort of freak show and have performance art... We can have live music when ever.. I just think how cool it would be to have a safe place to go and just be.... Slab city had a lot of that feel but dirty kids were never really welcome...... I dont know take it dream it run with it, turn it into something bigger and better than I can ever imagine... When I close my eyes I see buses going out like little ships to liberate all the gold and trinkets from the trash!!!!


----------



## North (Jun 6, 2014)

I dream about a place like that all the time and wish I could get some land to make it happen. Would definitely love to be apart of this and I'll help anyway I can.


----------



## Land pirate (Jun 6, 2014)

I will probably wind up with a little money out of my situation. But not much I have a nice house that we own... Honestly I'm really looking for other kids who have come up on some shit... Or you can even get a couple grand in student loans.... IF we had a bunch of students like 15 or 20 get your own permanent acre for a grand or try to get it cheaper.... We could have it broken up... 30 or 40 acre's of comunity area for short term camping art and what ever then personal lots for what ever size they can aford... Really I would like to find people who have grown up some.. I dont want to say hard workers because working hard has nothing to do with having money... But people who are succeeding in life... I would love to work with and meet a bunch of people who don't suck.. I dont know theres kids around here who know me and understand what Im saying..


----------



## Land pirate (Jun 6, 2014)

Or hell set up a couple music festivals with the money going to the land.....


----------



## Sebastian Ballard (Jun 7, 2014)

This all sounds promising but where are you talking about setting this up? It would need to be somewhere special. Please not another in the middle of a desert community (not that there is anything wrong with slab city but fuck the desert sucks) .


----------



## Land pirate (Jun 7, 2014)

Umm I really have not thought much about area . I think I would have to draw up a list of things I need in a site how much I have to spend and what is available..... My only requirement is warm weather. I spent last summer crutching around with a fucked up knee telling my wife how bad of a winter we were going to have... Now I'm on crutches again with a new injury... I refuse Im not dealing with cold again so...


----------

